# mum always calls me autistic!!



## XEN (Mar 17, 2013)

My family calls me autistic pretty much most of time and it annoys the heck out of me!! 

The funny thing is though I haven't even been diaginosed as having autism, but my family still call me it (mainly if we get into arguements and stuff). 

I have been taken to be seen to get checked if I had autism or not when I was like 8 or something and apparently I was too young? and another time I think and they didnt pick anything up... if I ask my mum or dad why they didnt give me this label or officialy diagnoise me of having autism when I was a lot younger, they just say they believe its wrong to give you a label like that. Surely its worse being given an unofficial label?

I'm sorry but this really has to stop! It really hurts my self esteem and confidence about life, just being known as this autistic brother. Also my mum likes to compare me a lot as well to other autistic people, she pretty much says your just like them in every way and having autism isnt a bad thing. ****ing kidding me?

I'm not saying my mum is a bad person because she does care for me and everything it's just that shes the kind of person that always likes to think shes right about everything and contradicts a lot also. 

Oh yeah she payed for me to see private CBT for a while too and she told him that I had mild autism, but after seeing him a few weeks he told me that hes convinced i'm not autistic and is more of an expert than my mum.

But still when my family call me autistic it does get to me :'(. I feel like every move I do now is just going to be noticed at autistic, No one else calls me it but my family . All I really have trouble is making friends I really don't have difficult in anything else but that but even making friends is getting to be kind of easy now, just a lot of the time I don't know what to say or may have a blank mind. 


Really wish I could just rewind back time and see what I was like when I was a kid, really don't think I was different at all but sadly I cant remember any of my childhood memories from when I was very young!


But being called autistic really makes that issue a whole lot worse! Meh I really don't want to see comments like embrace your autism and ****. I really don't want to embrace having a disability ^_^ 
annoying but whatev. Okay thats enough ranting done for today lol 


Thanks

Please leave any ideas on what I can do?

P.S It took a lot of courege to open up like this!


----------



## Rusty000Shackleford (May 20, 2013)

Do stupid sh!t and break stuff, then tell her its cause your autistic. 

Seriously that sucks man. You may benefit from seeing a counselor still, I'm sure your family must have really messed with your head. Toxic environment; gtfo.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm autistic, and yes they can tell by 8, or even younger.

But it doesn't matter, you're not, and that's a good thing. But I'm not doomed, I am merely different.


----------



## XEN (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah man, my family have completely messed with my head and thinking patterns. It really sucks because no matter how hard I try to prove that i'm not autistic, they always call me it no matter what I do i'm starting to think my family will always call me it forever ! I seriously dont want that too happen. Actually this may sound silly, but my worst fear in life is to be called autistic outside my family by a friend or something, it does prevent me from going out of the house loads. Tbh if that ever happens I really don't know what i'll do, probably kill myself? Yeah I should really go back to see some counselling since I was benefitting of it a lot! But my mum was paying to see my privately and really dont think she can afford that now and if I want to go into seeing public counselling, it's around an 8month waiting list or something like. Really don't want to wait that long. Also I have look at the symptoms of autism online and the only one I seem to have is difficulty making friends, which surely can be something else other than autism right? I did use to have some other symptoms when I was younger but i'm pretty sure they were just habbits since I don't have any of them anymore.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Err you have SA, that would lead to trouble making friends. Some people equate introversion and quirkiness to autism, but they really know nothing.

Just tell her she's not a psychologist and she doesn't know what she's talking about.


----------



## XEN (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah true, I already tried telling her she hasn't a clue on what shes talking about but it's seriously hard to be assertive with her because she always likes to think shes right and it just leads to a massive arguement ! She says stuff like you clearly have no understanding of autism then and you should do some more research about what it is. I have researched it loads on online.. Dafuq like really why cant she just listen to me for once?!


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Be honest. Tell your family that they are hurting your feelings by calling you autistic.


----------



## XEN (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Be honest. Tell your family that they are hurting your feelings by calling you autistic.


Yeah i've tried to do that many times but no one really listens to me, I just feel like i'm constantly being watched and judged too see if I have autism or not. My brothers constantly call me it like everyday, but I guess that's what brothers do right :/? no matter how much you tell them, nothing is ever going to change I guess. I know whenever my family looks at me all they is this autistic kid that barely has any friends .


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Tell them that your doctor said you had no signs of being autistic and that they didn't go to medical school so they should leave it at that.


----------



## XEN (Mar 17, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Tell them that your doctor said you had no signs of being autistic and that they didn't go to medical school so they should leave it at that.


Yeah I could do that but around 6months ago now, my mum booked in appointment to see the docter about my anxiety or something like that. So me and my mum were in the room talking to the doctor and he asked if there was any medical history of your child that could of caused his anxiety? Well then my mum just told him I was autistic and he put it down on his computer or something :'(? I'm not sure if he think's I have it or not but that's not the point. The fact is that he didnt even ask for a diagnosis or anything ;/. But yeah also I should probably mention i've taken a few online tests to see wether I have autism or not and on all of them I have scored average/a bit above, and i'm guessing I scored a bit above because of my antisocial life. Not high enough to say that i'm autistic so yeah.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Next time that comes up interrupt and say that you are not autistic and you've never been diagnosed despite seeing a doctor about and that your mother is simply confused.

People with SA are going to rate on ASD, but for the wrong reasons: the tests are giving a false positive. You're not even mildly autistic and your mother has no idea what that actually means.


----------



## XEN (Mar 17, 2013)

yeah okay will try and do that wether it will work or not is another matter since apparentaly she knows far more about autism than me but yeah shes not a bad person or anything and i'm not saying she is. She is just a very over caring/protective person, well I think anyways which probably led to my anxiety and panic attacks I get pretty much all the time I go out and try to talk to people I don't know.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe your mother is trying to label you as autistic to protect her own ego/self-image? There was a long period of time where most psychological distress was blamed on the mother. If you're having trouble making friends, she might fear that it's a reflection on her. Labeling you as autistic is her way of ridding herself of the responsibility. If so, this would be more about her insecurity than your actual behavior. 

Keep in mind that this is just one theory. I don't know enough about your mother to make such an assumption. But I still think it's a possibility worth exploring.


----------

